# (TN) MH QAA Chocolate factored Black



## RileyCreekRetrievers (Jun 6, 2013)

*Troublesome Midnite Toker MH QAA
*"*Weezie*"

stud fee: $300

*Black-Chocolate factored.*

AKC SR61650301
DOB-2/28/10.
70 pounds.
OFA hips-Good ( http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1514092#animal )
OFA elbows-Normal.
CERF normal
eic carrier
cnm clear

pedigree: http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=50967

Qualified All Age with a 1st place finish at NETRC (5/13), he only ran three quals, with a 1st, 3rd, and a 4th.
AKC Master Hunter.
Singles classic 2nd place.

Please email for more information:
David Kilburn

Kingston, Tn 37763
email:[email protected]


----------

